# URCNA Synod Singing Video



## dannyhyde (Aug 3, 2010)

I've uploaded some of the singing ("Come, Thou Fount of Every Blessing") at the recent Synod 2010 of the URCNA on my Facebook page.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 3, 2010)

Great song. It is wonderful to hear so many voices sing together in praise! It's a teeny foretaste of heaven.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 4, 2010)

Very cool - did you happen to meet my pastor and previous district elder (Christo Heiberg and Ed Gringhuis, respectively)?


----------



## dannyhyde (Aug 4, 2010)

kvanlaan said:


> Very cool - did you happen to meet my pastor and previous district elder (Christo Heiberg and Ed Gringhuis, respectively)?


 
Yes, Christo and I had a long walk back to the auditorium one day and we discussed how we were converted and then came out of Pentecostalism into the Reformation. Our stories are very similar.


----------

